# Airbus A-320 with 7 aboard crashes into Mediterranean



## seesul (Nov 27, 2008)

PARIS, France (CNN) — A plane with seven people aboard crashed into the Mediterranean Sea on Thursday, a French regional government official told CNN.

The Airbus A320 Air New Zealand jet was on a training flight when the crash occurred about 5 p.m. (11 a.m. ET), said the official at the Maritime Prefecture in Toulon, France.

There were no immediate reports of survivors, but rescue efforts involving French navy vessels and a helicopter had been launched. Floating debris had been located, the official said.

The test flight took off from Perpignan in southern France, the official said. A civilian vessel saw the crash take place off the coast near Perpignan.

The CNN Wire: Latest updates on top stories Blog Archive - Plane with 7 aboard crashes into Mediterranean, official says « - Blogs from CNN.com


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2008)

An Air New Zealand A320 with 7 people onboard? Hmmm...


----------



## seesul (Nov 27, 2008)

training flight


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah.. training is a catch all phrase.

Wonder what was on the flight test plan. Could have been anything from a return to service flight, a route qualification flight, or perhaps a test of new systems/equipment.

Thanks Seesul. Unfortunately, I suspect the worst for the crew. God bless 'em.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Ah.. training is a catch all phrase.


Agree Matt, and I would hate to think its a case of "let's see what this does" or crew distraction, in either case having been on a few post maintenance test flights on some heavy iron, I pray for the crew and their families.


----------



## seesul (Nov 27, 2008)

He crashed on the way from the maintenance inspection. Pilot tried to crash land on water...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2008)

seesul said:


> He crashed on the way from the maintenance inspection. Pilot tried to crash land on water...



God, that's horrible...


----------



## seesul (Nov 28, 2008)

They found one body in the sea, the others are missing...
Machine with 7.000 flight hours.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 28, 2008)

The aircraft was Air NZ owned but leased to a german group XL, the german crew were in control of the machine during a handover flight to return it to Air NZ. 

It wasnt a training flight in any aspect


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 28, 2008)

seesul said:


> They found one body in the sea, the others are missing...
> Machine with 7.000 flight hours.


That's actually low time for an airliner



phas3e said:


> The aircraft was Air NZ owned but leased to a german group XL, the german crew were in control of the machine during a handover flight to return it to Air NZ.
> 
> It wasnt a training flight in any aspect



Sometimes after maintenance or during a handover the crew may arrange for training of other crews en route. I actually participated in such events. Tragically it seems this didn't work out too well.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 28, 2008)

Divers seek answers to Air NZ crash - New Zealand news on Stuff.co.nz


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That's actually low time for an airliner



The aircraft was built in 2005.



FLYBOYJ said:


> Sometimes after maintenance or during a handover the crew may arrange for training of other crews en route. I actually participated in such events. Tragically it seems this didn't work out too well.



We would do the same thing, especially if we had to get time on the bird after the test flight to do torque checks or something.


----------

